# Is there any parallel inverter generator solultion that supports my 30amp 4 pronged twist cord?



## yossi (Aug 10, 2020)

I installed an interlock to use on my standard 3500 watt portable generator, but I want to get an inverter for the quietness and electronics protection. So far, the only one I found that will allow output is the champion 6250 (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...&pf_rd_p=edaba0ee-c2fe-4124-9f5d-b31d6b1bfbee).

Problem is its huge and louder than typical inverters. I was hoping to do a parrallel setup like two pulsar 2200s with a kit, but I can't seem to find any smaller size inverters that will support my cord and interlock kit, nor any parallel kit that has that type of output

here are images on the port i am talking about on my current standard genny, the cord and the interlock input


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

A 120/240v inverter generator would be the best solution. I might get in trouble for this but.. I have used my eu2000/eu2200 120v generators to feed my house through a l14-30 and interlock. I made my own cord and jumped the l14-30 connector to carry power to both legs. I simply turned off all my double pole breakers before connecting.


----------



## yossi (Aug 10, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> A 120/240v inverter generator would be the best solution. I might get in trouble for this but.. I have used my eu2000/eu2200 120v generators to feed my house through a l14-30 and interlock. I made my own cord and jumped the l14-30 connector to carry power to both legs. I simply turned off all my double pole breakers before connecting.


thanks - what 240 inverter comes with an outlet that would allow me to plug my cord directly into it? or preferablly a parallel kit


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If you want a truly quiet inverter gen thats 120/240v it’s going to be a Honda EU7000, EU6500, Powerhorse 7500 inverter, Yamaha ef6300 or AIMS GEN6600W240


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

This is my 1st post here although I have been reading and learning here for months. Maybe this link will help you out. These inverters are affordable, parallel ready, and with the right adapter can be mated to your cord I believe. I have no vested interest in this company but I have used the product successfully. I have a transfer switch on my home setup and like drmerdp describes above I can use the L5-30 with proper adapter (see link below) to feed my 240v/120v input to the transfer switch. The inverter generator is available at Sam's Clubs and other places. The adapters I have used are available on Amazon (link below). Hope this helps:









A-iPower SUA2300i Ultra-Quiet Inverter Generator with Mobility Kit (CARB Compliant) - Sam's Club


Buy A-iPower SUA2300i Ultra-Quiet Inverter Generator with Mobility Kit (CARB Compliant) : Generators & Accessories at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com







https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MYCFX91/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

A 120/240v inverter generator would be the best solution. I might get in trouble for this but.. I have used my eu2000/eu2200 120v generators to feed my house through a l14-30 and interlock. I made my own cord and jumped the l14-30 connector to carry power to both legs. I simply turned off all my double pole breakers before connecting. 

I made the same "Franken Cord" to allow me to use a 3750W 120V genset as a spare.


----------



## dafish (Aug 12, 2020)

fewpop said:


> This is my 1st post here although I have been reading and learning here for months. Maybe this link will help you out. These inverters are affordable, parallel ready, and with the right adapter can be mated to your cord I believe. I have no vested interest in this company but I have used the product successfully. I have a transfer switch on my home setup and like drmerdp describes above I can use the L5-30 with proper adapter (see link below) to feed my 240v/120v input to the transfer switch. The inverter generator is available at Sam's Clubs and other places. The adapters I have used are available on Amazon (link below). Hope this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respectfully, at the very least some folks may be misled by this. Your linked gen is a 120V unit. Linking two of them will double the amperage, but will not get the "second" leg that is 180 degrees out of phase. For that you would need a 240V inverter. Basically one that delivers 120 V AC RMS that is 180 degrees out of phase to the other, thus delivering 240v.

Nor is that plug adapter capable of creating 240V. Yes, it will light up both sides of a circuit panel with 120, but anything that requires 240V is screwed. A/C unit's, some deep freezes, some air compressors, etc are all, I believe, at significant risk of immediate damage. I don't suppose it will break a water heater, stove or oven, but anything expecting increased voltage will not get it, and I'm thinking anything with a motor may very well be harmed. Many an average Joe is going to think he's got 240V because of the L14 plug, and that is not so. It's 120v with 30 amps split into two different circuits. (they called it bridged).

Mind you drmerdp's very careful statement that he "turned off all double pole breakers" does clarify and he's clearly aware he's not getting 240VAC. 

I mention all this only because the OP both showed us a 240v labeled connector, and he linked to a 240VAC capable generator that is also inverted based. It's also one of the very few that can. Sure it might be a coincidence and he's not be asking for 240VAC, but just assuming so might not be the safest course of action. 

However, I mean no disrespect. Since others on this forum have been good enough to help me, I'm hopeful I've helped OP.


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

dafish,

Thank you for your reply and thoughtful input. I agree with you, and I should certainly have emphasized what drmerdp did regarding turning off double pole breakers if you do not use a transfer switch to activate only 120v circuits on the main panel. 

In my install the transfer switch I am using determines the circuit that will receive any 120v feed so none of my main panel circuits receive feed without feed from the transfer switch. I only activate the 120v circuits that I want on during power outage via the transfer switch panel. 

Your point is well thought out and respected. I am not an electrician. Just wanted to share a system that works well for me. The last thing I would want to do is mislead others with potentially damaging information. 

I am a believer in a real transfer switch vs just the interlock. Even though the interlock when properly applied is a viable option, the interlock system still requires more attention to management of the main panel, imho, which the transfer switch panel does not, thereby reducing possible confusion which might lead to system or appliance damage, and most importantly with my transfer switch I know for sure no backfeed can occur to line service people working to restore power in a power outage.

Best regards, and thank you for your thoughtful input.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 29, 2016)

yossi said:


> I was hoping to do a parrallel setup like two pulsar 2200s with a kit, but I can't seem to find any smaller size inverters that will support my cord and interlock kit, nor any parallel kit that has that type of output


Seems like you're trying to do it backwards. I'd suggest getting whatever generator(s) will work for you, then buying or making a cable with whatever connectors you need.


----------

